# Lump Charcoal Ratings Website...



## heliboydoesbbq (Jun 16, 2009)

Searched Lump charcoal and found this...

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm

It reviews 75 plus charcoals from East to west... pretty cool site and very scientific... I never knew that you could make Charcoal from Coconut... 

Read UP!

CHEERS!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a pretty cool site isn't it?


----------



## bbrock (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool Site...Thanks for sharing. I only looked at about half of them some of the lump on that site I can not get around here...


----------



## dmack (Jun 17, 2009)

That's an awesome site. They really break it down. I was glad to see the brand that I currently have is recommended by the site (Royal Oak Steakhouse Lump Charcoal). I ran out and bought it in a pinch at Menards.

dmack


----------



## the iceman (Jun 17, 2009)

Been there, done that...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74463


----------



## ddave (Jun 17, 2009)

As have many others . . . years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...whiz#post73729

It is a helpful site and does merit bringing up from time to time.

Dave


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 17, 2009)

Well said DDave.  It is especially helpful for the newer members that may not have seen it already.  They are just getting a handle on this smoking thing, and figuring out the charcoal is a big part of that.  Here is another link that I'm sure that many of you have seen as well, but there is good info in there and worth a read about charcoal.

http://virtualweberbullet.com/charcoal.html

Happy Smokes!


----------

